# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen: Sylvia

## Sylvia93

Hallo allemaal!

Ook ik kom mij even voorstellen, mijn naam is Sylvia en ik ben sinds 2008 lid van MediCity. 

Sinds een aantal jaren ben ik Moderator op MediCity, op dit moment modereer ik 3 rubrieken: - Uiterlijk, - Seksualiteit en - Overige Discussie Rubrieken. Wanneer er dus vragen zijn over één van deze rubrieken kun je mij altijd even een berichtje sturen!

Naast MediCity volg ik nog een HBO Opleiding tot lerares basisonderwijs (ofwel de Pabo) werk ik in mijn vrije tijd op een Tussenschoolse Opvang op een basisschool en ben ik werkzaam als nagelstyliste. Omdat ik naast MediCity dus nog best een druk leven heb zul je mij niet altijd even vaak aantreffen op het forum, ik probeer overigens zoveel mogelijk aanwezig te zijn en leden te helpen! 

Ook ik ben geen professional, ik doe mijn best hier op het forum om de leden te helpen, maar zo goed als alles komt uit eigen ervaring, of opgezochte informatie van het internet. Ik ben zelf het meest te vinden in de rubriek Seksualiteit aangezien deze rubriek mij het meest ligt en ik hier meestal wel raad weet met de meeste vragen. 

Wanneer er nog verdere vragen zijn en/of wanneer iets nog niet helemaal lukt kun je mij altijd even een berichtje sturen (of je vraag achter laten bij de Helpdesk). 

Ik wens jullie heel veel plezier op het forum toe!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

